# FALCON HD rods



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

What is everyones opinion on falcon rods especialy the falcon HD. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

LOVE THEM. Here recently I've started making my own rods, but I'm using the same blanks as those. I also own 3 7'6" spinning rods and have had no issues. I wanna say the weight on those is around 4.3oz.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I have several(6-8),*

both casting and spinning. They are made of top quality components, and I have never had one fail. I seem to recall learning many years ago Falcon is the largest rod maker in the world, thus the quality for a good price.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I prefer to spend my money with the local businesses . I'm sure they are great , but So is my laguna. And I got to design it!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*BTW,*

if you buy it from Academy (a local company) they have a no questions asked policy on return if broken.


fishnstringer said:


> both casting and spinning. They are made of top quality components, and I have never had one fail. I seem to recall learning many years ago Falcon is the largest rod maker in the world, thus the quality for a good price.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Best rod Academy sells, love all of mine


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I think they are pretty darn good rods for the money. 

Tell me more about this no questions asked policy, do you need to have your receipt? I broke the tip off of one of my HD spinning rods last weekened and it was bought at Academy.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*TexasCub,*

like you, when I broke my Falcon rod about three years ago I did not know about Academy's return policy, and a B-I-L told me about it. Sure enough, I had bought the broken rod (my fault) at Academy and took it back there. I did not have a receipt, as I recall and took it to the guy standing at the door. He took the rod in hand and said "go it what you want"! I got an upgrade and they charged me the difference between what my rod was worth new, and my new choice. Needless to say I was a little nervous about it, but that was their policy then, and can only guess it remains the same, since I've not heard differently. You might look on their website, which they did not have then. The original owners just sold the company , so please let us know what your experience is.


TexasCub said:


> I think they are pretty darn good rods for the money.
> 
> Tell me more about this no questions asked policy, do you need to have your receipt? I broke the tip off of one of my HD spinning rods last weekened and it was bought at Academy.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Looks as though I may be going back to Falcon, since I got some very disheartening news from a local rodbuilding company about their warranty. Should of never left them. :hairout: *_


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm likein what I'm hearin can't wait to try it put!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a falcon original and love it. 7ft baitcaster. I'll buy another. Its $20.00 more then the hd but it's smaller dia. And lighter.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

^ out


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

fishnstringer said:


> like you, when I broke my Falcon rod about three years ago I did not know about Academy's return policy, and a B-I-L told me about it. Sure enough, I had bought the broken rod (my fault) at Academy and took it back there. I did not have a receipt, as I recall and took it to the guy standing at the door. He took the rod in hand and said "go it what you want"! I got an upgrade and they charged me the difference between what my rod was worth new, and my new choice. Needless to say I was a little nervous about it, but that was their policy then, and can only guess it remains the same, since I've not heard differently. You might look on their website, which they did not have then. The original owners just sold the company , so please let us know what your experience is.


I will be taking it in tomorrow and will let you know what they say. Thanks for the insight and info.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Rod Warranties*
You may register your product online here. 
*Each Falcon rod is warranted against defects in manufacturing and/or materials.* In addition, we offer an "out of warranty replacement policy" where you can replace your damaged rod at a reduced cost. Please contact us at [email protected]alconrods.com with any questions. Please note, accidental damage like stepped-on guides and crushed blanks from car doors is not the result of a defect and will not be covered under warranty. Proof of purchase is required for all warranty claims at the time of the claim. Registration does not constitute proof of purchase.
Original and LowRider Series
This Five Year Limited Warranty applies to Falcon Original and LowRider Series rods only. Falcon Graphite Rods warrants that your new Falcon Original or LowRider Series rod will be free from defects in workmanship and materials for five (5) years as long as you, the original purchaser, own the rod. Damage caused by misuse, abuse, and/or normal wear and tear is not covered by this warranty.
Coastal XG, Cara, Expert, and Cenderi
This Lifetime Limited Warranty applies to all Falcon rods except Original and LowRider Series rods. Falcon Graphite Rods warrants that your new rod will be free from defects in workmanship and materials for as long as you, the original purchaser, owns the rod. Damage caused by misuse, abuse, and/or normal wear and tear is not covered by this warranty
To file a warranty claim, send the rod postage prepaid and insured and proof of purchase to the following address:
Customer Service
Falcon Graphite Rods
1823 West Reno
Broken Arrow, Oklahoma 74012​For US addresses, please include $20.00 for return shipping and handling, your name, shipping address (Please no PO Boxes.), and phone number. Items submitted for warranty cannot be returned. Please allow 2-3 weeks for return shipping.
*INCIDENTAL AND CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES ARE EXCLUDED FROM WARRANTY. *​


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

i own a few coastal and lowriders...
i recently purchased the HD a few days ago, and im very impressed with how smooth and light it is especially for the price 69.99? its well worth it IMO.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont have the HD but do have the lowrider and love it. My dad has 3 of the HD's and he has nothing but good things to say about them. I know when Academy gets them they dont stay on the rack for very long.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Love my falcon HD's, sweet rod for the money. I also picked up a Falcon "Top-Water Special" during the rod riot, it's also a great rod as well and couldn't beat the price.


----------



## RED ON (May 18, 2010)

Spend the extra for the falcon coastal!!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutley pumped, walked into Academy with my 9 month old 7' Falcon HD spinning rod and a broken tip, walked out with a brand new one no questions asked! Kudos to Academy and kudos to fishnstringer for the heads up on their policy.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

RED ON said:


> Spend the extra for the falcon coastal!!


The stainless guides add about .2oz in overall weight. I haven't had any corrosion issues with the HD in over a year of heavy use. I'd go HD over the coastal for just pure weight reasons.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

So if u break the rod u can take it back no questions asked?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have the Falcon Hd 7ft baitcater and love it


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 7 ft HD bait cast and love. Ive got a citica on the way and im debating between another HD or a coastal to pair it with.


----------



## kelly thomas (Jul 10, 2007)

I just bought an 8' Falcon Coastal medium action at Bass Pro today feels great chunkin' soft plastics and an old poppin' cork in the street. Can't wait to try it in the water. I just noticed BPS website shows out of stock now. In stock yesterday.


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have been using the 6' 10" BuCoo with the micro eyes and really like this rod..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I have three and love them........I even caught a 23 lb Jack couple weeks back on mine.......held up great and I dont play.
Capsized kept saying ,"You're gonna break that rod".............naaah.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I got a 7ft Falcon HD Spinning rod "used" on Amazon for $29, delivered.

I'm going to pair it with my $18 "china junk" spinning reel 
_http://www.ebay.com/itm/361059101031_

Looking forward to a great 2015 with this new rod and reel combo!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Zombie thread...


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

bjones2571 said:


> Zombie thread...


If you can find a more recent thread on "Falcon HD Spinning Rod" please post the link.

I just don't understand why people always come in and say "blast from the past" or some such phrase.

Hey Jack, I use the search function instead of posting a new topic...there are literally pages of "best reel" or "talon vs powerpole"

I strive for efficiency, even on internet forums.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Like most of us (I'm sure) I have a lot of fishing equipment, including some newer high-dollar stuff. My favorites are a pair of Shimano Bantam 10X reels, on 7' Falcon rods. The rods and the reels are all over 25 years old. I take care of them... they take care of me. I pull out some other equipment, but I invariably wind up getting those rigs back out of the stand.

I don't replace my own rod eyes. Probably should, but never have. When I take one of the old Falcons in for an eye or two, the guys' eyes light up and they usually comment on what great rods those were. I have some newer Falcons too, and I like them, but the point is they are built very well.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Z said:


> If you can find a more recent thread on "Falcon HD Spinning Rod" please post the link.
> 
> I just don't understand why people always come in and say "blast from the past" or some such phrase.
> 
> ...


Well then you should've put it in the "China junk" thread. Information that may have been relevant 4 years ago may not be as relevant anymore. Nothing efficient about that. For instance, you drag this up and people are going to head on down to Academy to pick up a Falcon HD and find out that Academy doesn't even carry that model anymore.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Heh... I didn't notice the date. But I think that if you're going to have a search function, old threads are going to surface. It's pretty much unavoidable. And there are times that's even a very good thing.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

who said anything about academy? I said I got it on amazon.

Sorry if you rushed down there to find out they don't sell it anymore...


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Did you read the thread you posted to?? Or just searched and added your comment to the first one that said Falcon HD? Half the posts talk about either Falcon HD rods being sold at academy or academy's return policy on broken rods.

All I'm saying is that you failed, and some claimed "efficiency " is bs. That is all... lol.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Mr Jones, only a dunce would rush down to academy to buy a rod without first calling ahead, which is the entirety of the point you made in post #31. You talk about this thread being so old as to be irrelevant, yet you have said nothing about the Falcon HD. Who then is relevant?

As for #34 and "failed," I see it like this:

winning on the internet; buying a well-praised rod for half price, sharing the information with other who could benefit.

"failed" on the internet; posting an unconstructive 2 word response and then getting mad about absolutely nothing.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Z said:


> winning on the internet; buying a well-praised rod for half price, sharing the information with other who could benefit.


 I thought you asked for feedback on Falcon rods. You edited the original, so I can't say for sure anymore.

But if you got a 7' Falcon rod in good shape for $29 delivered, it's good information. Good enough that' I'm going to have a look. I'll take a couple at that price.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

it came in broken...they sent a 7'6" in a 12 foot box. 

returning to amazon tomorrow. oh well.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

I would never buy rod from Amazon again. I bought a few in the past and half of them came broken. Too much hassle.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Z said:


> it came in broken...they sent a 7'6" in a 12 foot box.
> 
> returning to amazon tomorrow. oh well.


lol.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I own two falcon rods
1. Lowrider
2. Bucco 

Both are great rods and use them often!!!!


----------



## ssloan (Mar 6, 2007)

*Falcon rods*

Falcon rods do make American made rods in Broken Arrow Oklahoma. They make some of the best rods for the money. The falcon coastal is probably the best popping rod action on the market. The last time I looked they were only $79. The owner of the company will stand behind their rods quality. With that said... I only use GLoomis best rod ever made with no questions lifetime guarantee.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

GLoomis are good rods, no doubt, but they do not carry a "no questions asked" lifetime warranty

http://www.gloomis.com/publish/content/gloomis_2010/us/en/fly/support.html


----------



## ssloan (Mar 6, 2007)

I was wrong writing that, but they have replaced rods for myself and others that I know even if you tell them you broke it doing something other than reeling in a fish... Anyway everyone has their favorites.


----------

